# Is it impossible to get a donor in the UK?



## Adele.K (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi 
Has anyone had any recent experience of finding an egg-donor (outside an egg-share programme) in the UK? If so, what's the magic no?!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

A friend offered to donate to me, quite a few women have sisters, cousins, SILs, friends or even contacts they have met online.


----------

